# PM Spam



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

Am I the only one who got spammed via PM by a new, zero posts member?


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Nothing here, Al.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Nothing like this in my inbox either..

Victor.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Nope. Just lucky, I guess.


----------



## mikelaroche (Apr 23, 2006)

Al Stevens said:


> Am I the only one who got spammed via PM by a new, zero posts member?


I had one on Thursday from a rebecca2


----------



## Smooth Sop Berator (May 20, 2006)

mikelaroche said:


> I had one on Thursday from a rebecca2


I got one from them on Wednesday. "Hi, I'm new here, how's it going?", followed by a quote on Buddhism attributed to Albert Einstein, and a link to a website, which I didn't try :disgust:


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Nope Al, 
There hasn't been any spam in my PM's. Only legitimate chat.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

It was an unsolicited ad for two horns for sale. The wording implied that the seller had sent the message to multiple members. Since he joined this month and has zero posts, I'm thinking maybe he just hasn't figured out how to post into the forum. I sent him a reply, but he might not know how to get it or even how to know he has it.

The member's username is EricM.


----------



## Tsax54 (Mar 4, 2008)

i got spam from the rebecca from a couple days ago


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Just to give everyone a heads up, I've removed the joking around posts in this thread. It's perfectly alright to have irreverent, off topic joking and such in the Lounge Area, but this area is for the legitimate concerns and issues involving the functions and features of the forum.

Cheers.


----------



## leftyfreak (Sep 5, 2007)

mikelaroche said:


> I had one on Thursday from a rebecca2


Ditto.


----------



## SaxColossusJR (May 18, 2007)

same here


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

It's typically not our policy to have anything to do with y'all's PM's, but if you receive something that is blatant spam, always feel free to forward it to someone on the staff to investigate.


----------



## Jacques5646 (Aug 9, 2007)

Same thing 
J



leftyfreak said:


> Ditto.


----------



## bubblegirlsax (Dec 21, 2005)

I haven't received anything. Maybe they were spamming people in the WTB section of the forum only? Are those who got them using any particular area in common?


----------



## Blowhard2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Smooth Sop Berator said:


> I got one from them on Wednesday. "Hi, I'm new here, how's it going?", followed by a quote on Buddhism attributed to Albert Einstein, and a link to a website, which I didn't try :disgust:


Yep - had exactly the same message- maybe he/she fancies an "older Guy"? I just binned it straight away, along with all the multitude of spams I get everyday advertisng for "bigger manhoods and vegetable ****** products " which , thankfully I have no use for ( Yet)

Blowhard2


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

Al Stevens said:


> It was an unsolicited ad for two horns for sale. The wording implied that the seller had sent the message to multiple members. Since he joined this month and has zero posts, I'm thinking maybe he just hasn't figured out how to post into the forum. I sent him a reply, but he might not know how to get it or even how to know he has it.
> 
> The member's username is EricM.


EricM responded that it was a mistake; he's new to the Internet and still figuring out how to get around on this site. Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

We are getting occasionally tehse cases (very few so far). Typical spam over PM is ideology or cause, nothing to with saxes or music for that matter.

Please report the spam cases to the Forum Staff


----------



## robert brunsdon (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi All,

I had one on the 9th of April from rebecca2.

Robert


----------



## SaxoPiper89 (May 10, 2006)

yea.. rebecca2.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm one of the lucky ones...


----------

